# Illustrator - Grafik als Objektfüllung



## mischael (11. März 2005)

*Illustrator - Grafik als Objektfüllung?*

Hallo beisammen,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.
Ich benutze den Illustrator 10.

Und zwar möchte ich bei einem Objekt anstatt der normalen Farbe eine Grafik als Füllung verwenden.

Allerdings finde ich absolut nichts, wie das geht. Vielleicht hab ich's auch einfach nur übersehen.
Kann mir hier jemand sagen, wie ich das hinbekomme?

Thx schonmal...


----------



## djcope (11. März 2005)

*Re: Illustrator - Grafik als Objektfüllung?*

Hi,

soweit ich weiß musst du das Objekt, dass du füllen willst über die Grafik legen, die in das Objekt rein soll drüberlegen. Dann beide makieren und Strg+7 drücken. Müsste klappen - versuchs mal!

Gruß


----------



## aTa (11. März 2005)

*Re: Illustrator - Grafik als Objektfüllung?*

Der Pathfinder dürfte da evtl. auch weiterhelfen.


----------



## mischael (11. März 2005)

*Re: Illustrator - Grafik als Objektfüllung?*



			
				djcope hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> soweit ich weiß musst du das Objekt, dass du füllen willst über die Grafik legen, die in das Objekt rein soll drüberlegen. Dann beide makieren und Strg+7 drücken. Müsste klappen - versuchs mal!
> 
> Gruß


suppi! Hat funktioniert! Vielen Dank!


----------

